# ROTC raided my camp



## SeeYouInIceland (Feb 29, 2012)

i came back to my spot in the woods one night, and there were about 8 guys prowling around with flashlights. i stashed my pack and quietly observed them for a while, forty in-hand, occasionally changing my position. eventually they started to disperse in different directions, and i let one guy by himself approach me, whistling to let him know i was there. i could make out baggy pants tucked into boots and a big backpack. i said "what's up, you travelling?" 
he looked startled and irritated "no dude, i'm with rotc, i'm not a fucking hobo!"

haha fuck you buddy. i just think it's funny that the whole time they were practicing their manuveurs, this fucking hobo was watching them while drinking a forty.


----------



## JoelRailDude (Feb 29, 2012)

HAHAHA this is Hilarius, it would've been even funnier to shoot them with a BBgun, have them scared as shit.


----------



## Stimp muffin (Feb 29, 2012)

You get any info out of them about what they were doing?


----------



## SeeYouInIceland (Feb 29, 2012)

nope. but the next morning they woke me up at 6am counting jumping jacks or something. i was like "whyyyy?!?!?" moved out after that.


----------



## finn (Feb 29, 2012)

Sometimes they drop stuff, but it's usually nothing great, like their anglehead flashlights and stuff like that.


----------



## tumtum (Mar 11, 2012)

HAH man this reminds me I ran into a group of these guys a couple weeks. It was just before dawn and I was leaving my spot. About 10 guys with rifles and everything are creeping silently up the hillside right towards me. I thought I was dreaming. "Training exercise." sure....


----------

